# Whisky collector



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hubby and I are just starting out on the adoption route and one thing that my mum has said has made me paranoid. Hubby is a whisky collector and has about 40 bottles of whisky. He's actually not a big drinker and probably only has 1-2 single measures every couple of weeks. Now obviously I know any alcohol will need to be out of the way of any little ones but my mum has said that sw will see it and assume he is a big drinker/alcoholic. In a real dilemma now, hubby doesn't have many interests but he really enjoys collecting the more obscure whiskys and it would be a shame if he had to stop. 
Has anyone got any experience or advice re this?


----------



## 2708belle (Sep 22, 2012)

Hiya Becs,

I would just be honest with your SW when she visits. Show her where you keep the whisky and explain that it is your hubby's hobby. 

On our home safety visit we had bottles of wine in wine cooler which is built into our kitchen, and apparently when we adopt we have to have all alcohol out of sight. SW was very relaxed about us having alcohol in the house though! Is there a lockable room where the whisky could be kept? 
I really, really wouldn't worry  

Good luck with everything! xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks 2708Belle,

It's amazing how you start to see everything in a different light! We were going to put it in a lockable cupboard. It's ironic really as I could count on 1 hand the number of times I drink in a year and as I said he has 1-2 single measures every 2-3 weeks. In the past fortnight over Xmas and new year he's had 2 whiskys. The rest of the time if he drinks he has low alcohol lager so neither of us are big drinkers.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I think having 40 empty bottles of whisky would be more of a give away of an alcoholic and not 40 full bottles.
BTW my FIL is also an avid collector but he and his friends can put away a bottle on a weekend if they wished.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We renovated our home and in our farmhouse style kitchen, we put up an old oak shelf with spotlights in and all our alcohol is up there - it's a bit of a feature basically as in our previous home  we had a 'drinks cabinet'. We're not massive drinkers, we just like variety and have a mix of spirits. Kids could never reach it - I have to stand on the table myself! Perhaps the collection could be put up high on a shelf like a display, as with any hobby that little fingers shouldn't touch? Our SW never said a word and nor did any of the SWs who visited to place our son or daughter...never crossed my mind they would. Having said that our home is full of special features so it looks very much in place.  A variety of whiskeys is clearly a collection, not an addiction   I shouldn't worry or make a big thing of it - it will be weirder if you mention it too much to be honest.  Let them bring it up x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for your replies it has reassured me. We definitely don't have anything to hide but would hate for sw to jump to the wrong conclusion. 
Paul I think you're right that 40 full bottles is better than 40 empty!  

Is it going to be like this from now on? I second guess what sw will make of this that and the other? They are normal people aren't they?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Becs in my experience they are very normal but you do second guess a lot more until you get to know your own SW through Home study. 
Sounds like you have practical options. My Step dad likes a good one and we tend to buy expensive bottles for Xmas etc

He did have to add another lock to them recently as some were going missing or being topped with water (niece lives with them) so your DH may need to think about this when your LO be ones teenager etc.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Your Mum is talking out of her bottom.    Yes, you always second guess things, but if anything is bothering you, raise it with your SW.  Do it in positive terms and in a relaxed way and there will be no problems!    We had some bottles of rarely drunk alcohol out on a sideboard, and moved it to either the (locked) utility room or a locked cupboard before Bug was placed.

Good luck!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

My hubby has a wine making hobby, we mentioned it to the SW as a hobby he shares with his father  and no more was said


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies, I feel reassured now! Also glad to know we're not alone in the collecting.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We have alcohol in sight, as the previous storage cupboard was closed but at toddler height, now it's at adult eye level height where little boy can't get it! I will let you know if our SW says we have to move it...


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you it's such a mine field!


----------

